# PetSmart options



## Stickers (Jan 4, 2011)

I am looking at the PetSmart website to get a clear idea of what kind of heating and lighting equipment I need to buy. I don't want to get hung up if they don't have what I need and have to make a guess like I did at another place. SO I saw the ceramic heat emitters but I also saw one but it was black instead of white and it said All Things Living Ceramic Heat Emitter. I was just wondering what the difference was. 
Also, I saw Fluker's Sun Dome Clamp Lamp. I don't know anything about this but was wondering if this could be used for the light source. Just curious about it as an option. 

Is there a special dome for the ceramic heat emitter besides the socket. Can it be just that silver metal one?

Sorry for all the questions but just wondering.


----------



## leosowner (Dec 28, 2010)

you should get two light clamps. One for heat and one for light. I would look at a hardware store.I looked today at home depot and saw one for 5-6 dollars and the same one at the pet store was 10-12 dollars.The light one can be set up to a timer so that you dont even have to think about it. just remember, 12-14 hours of light a day.
The CHE with thermostat is my favorite way because it only goes on when it is needed. You have to watch thought. some CHE put out light which most hedgehogs dont like so that could be an issue


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

http://i55.tinypic.com/2hqxuld.jpg

There is my explanation of a proper CHE set up.

You can use any lamp (desk lamp, table lamp, floor lamp) for lighting. Read my reply about a lamp timer in your other post "Newbie here with PLENTY of ?s".

I bought the CHE you are talking about (100 watts) from petsmart, and the flukers lamp (10 inch diameter) from there too. I wanted a more digital thermostat which petsmart doesnt sell, so i bought that online. a CHE must be used with a thermostat.

You don't need to clamp the lamp onto the cage, just have it near by so it provide's light. Using a heat clamp lamp with a regular bulb for lighting isn't a great idea, because it will create additional unnecessary heat (which may overheat the cage).

As far as "pet" lamps and "industrial" lamps from a hardware store, its up to you.. but be wary that some lamps are designed for certain wattage. And no matter what, the housing of the socket should NOT be plastic (as that is dangerous and can over heat/melt).

Leosowner, a true CHE does not emmit light. Some bulbs (Infrared, and those dayglow ones) do and should be avoided.


----------



## leosowner (Dec 28, 2010)

Kenzi said:


> Leosowner, a true CHE does not emmit light. Some bulbs (Infrared, and those dayglow ones) do and should be avoided.


Thanks Kenzi, im still need at this. ps i love your picture!

Just listen to her :mrgreen:


----------

